# Question about my pigeon's behavior (VIDEO)



## TakaKnapp (May 22, 2011)

Hello, I took this guy in a few weeks ago. I found him outside of a bar and he had no inclination to fly away, so I figured he was injured, and thusly I now have a pet pigeon. He was a little weak, had green watery poops, and looked pretty dirty when I first got him, but I have since fed, rested and bathed him and he is now living fat and happy. He doesn't seem to want to leave either (I put him down on my porch right next to me and he just sits there).

More to the point of this posting, after having acclimated a little more, he is now pecking fairly aggressively at my hand and making a strange noise similar to the noise they making when courting a female.

I'm providing a link to a video which demonstrates his behavior

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQqqA48m08g


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Takaknapp I Dont See Anything Out Of The Ordinary Seems Like He Is Healthy,look Like He Is Trying To Tell You That He Is The Boss.


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Completely normal behaviour! My youngsters which I've had a lot of contact with do this all the time plus bash me with their wings. Yours has got the twitching wing going on which is almost attention seeking. I reckon you've got a cock bird there from what I can see and if you ever see a cock and hen put in a box to pair up you would see the brutality that a cock bird can give. They give some serious pecking and bashing. That's one very lucky healthy looking bird you've got there, maybe it's love


----------



## vikanne (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello, my pigeon does the same,one minute she loves me the next she being mean to me. He showing he boss. My bird also has no inking to leave, she know she has it good. Pigeon are very smart, they will come when u call them(better than my dog). Try holding your hand in a light fist, he probably just want to stick his beak between your fingers.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The pecking behavior is normal for aggressive bird. It may turn out to be a cock, but don't count me on that.

The first initial behavior bothers me though. I am referring to his slow blinking eyes. Usually that indicates dehydration--give water to it. But if it is sleepy, then it is fine. The bird also initially looks tired. Was this video taken in the afternoon?


----------



## TakaKnapp (May 22, 2011)

i'm pretty sure I took the video around 1 or 2 pm, he may be dehydrated he doesn't drink very much, though I supply him with ample water


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Well done for saving him !!
.......and what a spunky little pigeon he is


----------



## pesya (Apr 13, 2011)

My pigeon Zeek does the same thing. he side swipes me with his wing and has the wing twitch as well. what does that signify (the twitch)? he's not very affectionate either so i think it's more about getting out of his space. he'll let me grab him if i do so slowly with open hands, below his eye level but otherwise, he pecks.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

@TakaKnapp that is usually a good sign and means they are tame and doesn't feel afraid anymore especially on you^^ this also happens on hens sometimes~ my blue bar hen with white flights (the leader of the loft) once i hold and tickle her head and cheeks inside her house she coos like when her husband is together with her inside^^ when i sound like cooing she also sounds and even louder~!! thanks for adopting a homeless cute friend^ ^~


----------



## Rev&George (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi TakaKnapp,
I had a look at your video and your pigeon, Marty, looks healthy and in good spirits, although he doesn't look very active in the video - is he flying about and investigating other rooms? Just wondering if he's feeling a bit tired and rundown from his experience before you found him.

The behaviours shown by Marty towards your hand is quite normal. He's obviously a bird that isn't afraid of people but isn't yet bonded to you (in a mate sense). Once that happens he (or she) will be more loving to you but may still give you some pecks (as is normal amongst mated pigeons).

My female pigeon, Georgie, does the same behaviour towards me if she's in a mood. But most of the time she's very loving and will preen my face and hands in a loving manner.

The wing twitching, in my experience, is a sign of anger or annoyance. It's a warning twitch. If you don't heed it then Marty might give you a wing-slap if you've really pissed him off.  However, pigeons may also twitch their wings when they are happy. Confusing, huh?!  My Georgie will also twitch both her wings if I give her a nice treat and she's begging for more.

It will take you a while to learn to read the signs that Marty gives you, and I think he's comfortable being with you so take things slowly and you'll learn a lot from him. 

Hope this helps a bit. Cheers.


----------

